
Who Are This Year's Y Combinator Winners? - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/who-are-this-year-s-y-combinator-winners-
======
staunch
Alleyinsider is Valleywag in denial.

~~~
fallentimes
I disagree. I think it finds a happy medium between Valleywag and traditional
tech blogs. Although their valuation calculations are ridiculous.

